# Resetting change oil light



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you do it?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

If you look in the maual it will tell you. Something to do with holding the brake pedal down at the right time.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Found it, hold trip button in for 3 sec. Of course it was burried in the owners manual:sly:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Straight from the CD Manual:

*Oil Change Required*
Your vehicle is equipped with an engine oil change indicator system. The Oil Change Required message will flash in the EVIC display for approximately 10 seconds after a single chime has sounded to indicate the next scheduled oil change interval. The engine oil change indicator system is duty cycle based, which means the engine oil change interval may fluctuate dependent upon your personal driving style. 

Unless reset, this message will continue to display each time you turn the ignition switch to the ON/RUN position. To turn off the message temporarily, press and release the Menu button. To reset the oil change indicator system (after performing the scheduled maintenance) refer to the following procedure. 

Turn the ignition switch to the ON position (Do not start the engine). 
Fully depress the accelerator pedal slowly three times within 10 seconds. 
Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

58, that is what I thought from the Chrysler forum. Not so for our van, has a "base" display, so you hold the trip button.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Then again I could be wrong...first time for everything. 58 you are correct. Not sure why the manual stated to hold the trip button.


----------

